# 2012 , Magnetstürme und Datensammlung



## waldy (21 Juni 2010)

Hi, wenn ich lese, öfter kommt schon herraus, das in 2012 Jahr kommen die Sonneneruptionen / Magnetstürme - und es wird ca. 2 Woche ohne Strom sein .

Ich wolte fragen, was meinen Sie davon und werden die Daten , wegen Magnetstürme auf Festplate auch gelöscht?
 Oder besser auf DVD Rollinge als Sicherheitskopie alles kopieren ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juni 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi, wenn ich lese, öfter kommt schon herraus, das in 2012 Jahr kommen die Sonneneruptionen / Magnetstürme - und es wird ca. 2 Woche ohne Strom sein .
> 
> Ich wolte fragen, was meinen Sie davon und werden die Daten , wegen Magnetstürme auf Festplate auch gelöscht?
> Oder besser auf DVD Rollinge als Sicherheitskopie alles kopieren ?
> ...



Hallo Waldy.

Hast du nicht gelesen das diese Magnetstürme der Sonne nicht Nord-Süd sondern Ost-West gepolt sind. Bei dieser Art von Magnetismus besteht keine Gefahr für Festplatten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> ... wegen Magnetstürme auf Festplate auch gelöscht?



Einfach kräftige Magente auf die Festplatten legen, die schirmen ab.


----------



## waldy (21 Juni 2010)

> Hast du nicht gelesen das diese Magnetstürme der Sonne nicht Nord-Süd sondern Ost-West gepolt sind.


 -  nein, das habe ich nicht gelesen, wo steht das?
Was habe ich schon gehört, das für diese Zeit Strom wird ausgeschaltet - die Frage´, wie lange müssen wir uns ohne Strom halten und ob tritt in Städte Chaos nicht auf.

Ich überlege mir schon eine Banzinkocher kaufen .

gruß waldy


----------



## SPSKILLER (21 Juni 2010)

was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## tnt369 (21 Juni 2010)

*2012*

diese aussagen haben in etwa die gleiche grundlage wie die zum jahreswechsel 1999/2000. damals sollte ja auch alles zusammenbrechen, keine software mehr laufen, flugzeuge abstürzen...

zur sache: das metallgehäuse schirmt die platten gut ab, da passiert schon nichts, nur mut!

gruß,
thomas


----------



## waldy (21 Juni 2010)

> zur sache: das metallgehäuse schirmt die platten gut ab, da passiert schon nichts, nur mut!


 - na ja, wenn ich lese diese Zitaten:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/0,1518,271661,00.html




> Ende August 1859 hatten sie entdeckt, dass die Oberfläche der Sonne von zahlreichen dunklen Flecken übersät war, die auf extrem dichte Magnetfelder hinweisen. Die Felder griffen ineinander und schleuderten eine gigantische Sonnenfackel ins All. In der betroffenen Region leuchtete die Sonne eine volle Minute doppelt so hell wie sonst.
> 17 Stunden und 40 Minuten später waren es nicht mehr nur Astronomen, die das Inferno im All bemerkten. Kurzschlüsse durchzuckten Telegraphendrähte und lösten zahlreiche Brände in den USA und Europa aus - und das in einer Zeit, als der Telegraph ganze 15 Jahre alt und ein Stromnetz praktisch nicht vorhanden war, geschweige denn Satelliten, Telefonnetze oder Rundfunksender. Nordlichter, normalerweise nur an den Polen sichtbar, tauchten plötzlich über Rom und Hawaii auf.


 
und




> Mitarbeiter von kanadischen Zeitungen, Fernseh- und Radiosendern hatten einen schlechten Tag. Bei anderen Gelegenheiten fielen Mobilfunknetze, GPS-Systeme und Stromnetze zeitweilig aus. 1989 legte ein Sonnensturm das Stromnetz im kanadischen Quebec lahm. Millionen Menschen saßen neun Stunden lang im Dunkeln, der Schaden wurde auf hunderte Millionen Dollar geschätzt.


 
dann habe ich ein bischen andere Meinung, nur als Mut.

waldy


----------



## tnt369 (21 Juni 2010)

*zum zitierten artikel*

in dem artikel sind auswirkungen auf funkverbindungen und stromnetze beschrieben. diese sind wissenschaftlich belegt und können JEDERZEIT auftreten. hat nichts mit 2012 zu tun. hängt nur von der sonnenaktivität ab. 2012 sind die planeten in einer besonderen konstellation zueinander. ob das zu erhöhter sonnenaktivität führt ist reine spekulation.

wieder zur sache: die auswirkungen auf funknetze und stromversorgungen haben KEINEN magnetischen einfluß auf festplatten. die vertragen schon wesentlich mehr.
einzig bei massiven spannungsschwankungen im stromnetz könnte es zu schäden an der hardware kommen. aber das thema haben wir bei jedem gewitter (blitzschlag) genauso bzw. noch stärker.

gruß,
thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juni 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> -
> Ich überlege mir schon eine Banzinkocher kaufen .
> 
> gruß waldy



Waldy, hör auf mit dem mist mit dem Benzinkocher!!!
Das könnte m.e. eine weitaus größere Katastrophe auslösen!
:sm17::sm17::sm17::sb6::sb6:

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2010)

*Jetzt geht es zurück in die Steinzeit*

waldy, 
geh doch schon mal in den Arnsberger Wald und schieße mit Pfeil und 
Bogen ein paar Rehe und Hasen, damit du dich schon mal auf die Zukunft
einstellen kannst. Ich bin nähmlich deiner Meinung das uns die Sonnen-
stürme zurück in die Steinzeit versetzen werden. In solchen fällen ist es
gut wenn der alte Jagdinstinkt wieder funktioniert, Aldi und Takko gibt es 
nicht mehr. Irgendwo muß dann doch Essen und Kleidung herkommen.
Hier noch ein kleiner Tip von mir, das Höhlensystem von Deutschland, da
wir ja auch eine Unterkunft brauchen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Höhlen#Deutschland.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2010)

Kaum ist Ruhe von Golden Egg kommt Waldy mit sowas.

Es ist zum Verzweifeln *ROFL*

Dieter


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juni 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kaum ist Ruhe von Golden Egg kommt Waldy mit sowas.
> 
> Es ist zum Verzweifeln *ROFL*
> 
> Dieter



... nicht verzweifeln! Bis 2012 ist doch nicht mehr solange hin, und dann haben wir Ruhe ;-) .
Thomas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> *Jetzt geht es zurück in die Steinzeit*




Da hast du aber keine Angst vor, oder ? So gross ist der Schritt für Dich nicht *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juni 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - und es wird ca. 2 Woche ohne Strom sein.


 
Stell dir ein Hamsterrad in den Keller und besorg dir nen Hamster.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da hast du aber keine Angst vor, oder ? So gross ist der Schritt für Dich nicht *ROFL*


 
neh, ich war am Sonntag im Lipperland da hatte ich einen ersten Eindruck davon 
Aber es währe schön wenn ich in deiner Höhle als Untermieter einziehen kann, nur 
für die erste Zeit bis ich eine eigene Höhle gefunden hab.


----------



## Approx (22 Juni 2010)

Frisch von unseren verdeckt arbeitenden BKA-Unterhändlern erhalten: Die unverfälschte Wahrheit über die Magnetstürme und deren Auswirkungen befindet sich auf dieser Diskette:




Approx

P.S.: Was für ein Schwachsinns-Thread!


----------



## waldy (22 Juni 2010)

> P.S.: Was für ein Schwachsinns-Thread!


 - na ja, so was denke ich nicht.

Wenn ich lese so was, wie Stark ist wircklich Sonnensturm ist na diese Zitat:



> So könnten elektrische Streuströme das Kupfer in Trafowicklungen von Stromverteilerstationen zum Schmelzen bringen, zumal die Überlandleitungen wie weitläufige Antennen wirken und die Ströme über weite Gebiete verteilen können. Die bislang gravierendste Auswirkungen eines Sonnensturms auf das irdische Energienetz wurden 1859 – als alle Telegraphen-Verbindungen durchbrannten


 - dann wilst du es sagen, das mit diesem kleinem Magnet auf Dieskete hast du Kocher durchgebrant und ganze Leitung ist drin geschmolzen ? 
Muss man nicht diese kleine Spilzeug magntete mit Sonnen Sturm vergleichen. 

waldy


----------



## Approx (22 Juni 2010)

Ungeachtet der an Anmaßung grenzenden Rechtschreib-Verarschungsversuche stelle ich fest: 





> 1859 wurden weltweit die Telegraphiesysteme lahmgelegt. Durch einen Sonnensturm. Telegraphie war 15 Jahre alt. Es gab keine Computer, kein GPS, kein elektrisches Licht, wie wir uns erinnern.


Wie furchtbar! Es gab damals mit Sicherheit noch keine vernünftige Normung zu Erdungseinrichtungen, Leitungen mit Schirm ect.
Zu der Zeit war Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen ein Teenie und Marie Curie noch nicht mal geboren. 
Wie wir heute wissen, sollten sich beide noch über die Auswirkungen der Strahlung wundern. Ebenso ist es mit der Elektromagnetischen Strahlung. (letztlich ist ja jede Strahlung einschl. das Licht eine elektromagnetische Strahlung). 
Mann kann Ereignisse von Anno Knack nicht einfach analog in die heutige Zeit projizieren, um damit Panik oder Ähnliches auslösen zu wollen.

Wenn nächste Woche wirklich die Lichter ausgehen sollen, dann hätte man sicher schon mehr in den Nachrichten darüber gelesen. Oder sind wir wieder mitten in einer Verschwörung?

Das wars damit von mir zum Thema.
*Punkt*

Approx


----------



## waldy (22 Juni 2010)

> Wenn nächste Woche wirklich die Lichter ausgehen sollen, dann hätte man sicher schon mehr in den Nachrichten darüber gelesen. Oder sind wir wieder mitten in einer Verschwörung?


 - sehr Lüstiger Mann.

Wann und wo hast du es gesehen, das uns die Wahrheit jemand würde erzählt?




> Wie wir heute wissen, sollten sich beide noch über die Auswirkungen der Strahlung wundern.


 - wir, meinst du nur dich ?
Und in 1989 in Kanadische Ort  hat damals keiner davon was gewust, was muss man dagegen machen.


gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo Waldy,
ich nehme dich sehr ernst, ich habe gerade folgendes Aggregat bestellt





das ist ein 50KVA Stromaggregat, ich werde jetzt noch die Garage um-
bauen und damit Platz schaffen für die Dieseltanks. 
Beim Baustoffhändler habe ich Asbestplatten bestellt, die ich dann mit 
Alufolie beklebe, mit diesen werde ich mein Haus einpacken. So hat die
Hitze und der Elektronsmog vom Sonnensturm keine Chance bei mir.

Aber ich muss jetzt los zu Aldi Lebensmittel für die nächsten 4 Jahre kaufen...bis dann..


----------



## tnt369 (22 Juni 2010)

was damals passierte hat mit dem thema nichts zu tun.
die frage war ob ´"magnetstürme" festplattendaten schädigen können.

"magnetstürme", also magnetische störungen können verschiedene ursachen haben.
sie sind großflächig durchaus wirksam und können funkverbindungen und systemne mit langen leitungen (z.B. stromnetze) stören.

bezogen auf die festplatten: um daten auf diesen zu stören muß ein sehr starkes magnetfeld sehr dicht an der festplatte wirksam werden, dies ist bei "magnetstürmen" nicht der fall! auch nicht in 2012!

übrigens: die meisten störungen und datenverluste werden durch menschen verursacht. deshalb rate ich zu regelmäßigen backup´s.

dass die natur die erde "zerstört" also für menschen unbewohnbar macht ist möglich, aber in nächster zukunft nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.
dass der mensch selbst die erde unbewohnbar macht ist da schon eher wahrscheinlich.
aber das ist off topic und kann in anderen foren besser behandelt werden.

ich hoffe die frage nach 2012, festplatten und datenverlusten durch magnetstürme sind dadurch ausreichend beantwortet.

gruß,
thomas


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Na wenn man sieht, was "Rolli Immerich"*ROFL*  2012 für Vorstellungen hat,
dann ist es glaub ich piep egal, ob ne Festplatte abkackt.

Die muß dann Tiefsee tauglich sein






PS: musste ich loswerden


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Waldy,
> ich nehme dich sehr ernst, ich habe gerade folgendes Aggregat bestellt
> 
> 
> ...


Solltest Du das Teilchen nicht lieber gleich in die Höhle liefern lassen? Das erspart die Umbaumaßnahmen am Haus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Solltest Du das Teilchen nicht lieber gleich in die Höhle liefern lassen? Das erspart die Umbaumaßnahmen am Haus.


 
ich habe ja noch keine Antwort vom LiLaStern, solange kann ich nicht
warten wenn morgen die Welt untergeht will ich vorbereitet sein


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

@Rainer Hönle,

Hab nachgeschaut, da ist kein Platz mehr für das Monster-Aggregat.



Grüße

http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=10844&stc=1&d=1277219539


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Juni 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> ...
> aber das ist off topic...


hier am Stammtisch ist nichts off topic. Erst recht nicht im SPS-Forum. Und bei so schönen Themen erwarten wir insbesondere auch Beiträge von unseren werten Zweitaccountlern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> @Rainer Hönle,
> 
> Hab nachgeschaut, da ist kein Platz mehr für das Monster-Aggregat.
> 
> ...


 
hey das ist ja die Wohnung vom LiLaStern, woher hast du das denn 

Kannst du mir mal die Adresse Mailen?


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Sicher, 


WWW.Ichmussweg.de


Hier kommt er gerade raus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Sicher,
> 
> 
> WWW.Ichmussweg.de
> ...



Da passt LiLaStern nicht rein!


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich,

Geht mir der Sprit aus, wenn ich um ihn herum laufe?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich,
> 
> Geht mir der Sprit aus, wenn ich um ihn herum laufe?


Nein, aber einfach mal auf den Bildern von Forumstreffen nachschauen. Da ist er auch drauf.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hey das ist ja die Wohnung vom LiLaStern, woher hast du das denn
> 
> Kannst du mir mal die Adresse Mailen?




und wie du siehst ist meine Höhle nix für dich... aber komm ruhig vorbei wenn es passiert. Ich schliesse dann mit DIR die Höhle Gasdicht ab *ROFL*

war das jetzt gemein ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und wie du siehst ist meine Höhle nix für dich... aber komm ruhig vorbei wenn es passiert. Ich schliesse dann mit DIR die Höhle Gasdicht ab *ROFL*
> 
> war das jetzt gemein ?


 
nein, du kannst ja nichts dafür das deine Freundin nicht kochen kann 

aber wenn du noch dünner wirst fällst irgendwann durch einen gullideckel
in der Kanlisation.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich,
> 
> Geht mir der Sprit aus, wenn ich um ihn herum laufe?




Nein... dein Licht geht aus wenn du in meinem Schatten stehst......


----------



## nade (22 Juni 2010)

Heyheyhey, habe gehört, das jemand Nikola Tesla´s Experimente mit der Frei übertragbaren Energie fortsetze will....

Damals hatte es Generatoren zerfetzt, da es da noch nicht viele PC´s gab.....

Und bei soviel Scheiße wie gemacht wird, auch wunderbar bei Erdmagnetfeldverpolung über Biogas verwendbar...


----------



## thomas_1975 (22 Juni 2010)

macht euch doch nicht so einen Kopf
wegen den Sonnenstürmen ( Magnetstürme )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQEh5_pSbd4

gruß Thomas


----------



## Approx (23 Juni 2010)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> macht euch doch nicht so einen Kopf
> wegen den Sonnenstürmen ( Magnetstürme )
> gruß Thomas


 
Und wer verdammt nochmal denkt dabei an unsere Armen Tauben? Wenn das Erdmagnetfeld erstmal verhunzt ist, dann sind die armen Viecher blind!
(also mehrfach Behindert: eine blinde, taube...)

siehe http://www.sinnesphysiologie.de/hvsinne/msinn/taub.htm

Vielleicht scheißen die Mistviecher dann unterwegs in der Pampa, anstatt immer auf die Motorhaube...

 Approx


----------



## nade (25 Juni 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Und wer verdammt nochmal denkt dabei an unsere Armen Tauben? Wenn das Erdmagnetfeld erstmal verhunzt ist, dann sind die armen Viecher blind!
> (also mehrfach Behindert: eine blinde, taube...)
> 
> siehe http://www.sinnesphysiologie.de/hvsinne/msinn/taub.htm
> ...



Oder aber an Orten mit Dixie´s stellen sie sich mit in die Schlange *ROFL*


----------

